# Heimnetzwerk mit Fritz!box SL WLAN



## Nexlamar (19. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Habe ein kleines Problem mit der Einrichtung eines Heimnetzwerkes. Suche und Ausporbieren hat nicht funktioniert. Bin Newbie im Bereich Netzwerke. Kann eigentlich nicht so schwer sein: Möchte meinen Laptop und meinen Desktop via Fritzbox (Desktop mit LAN an Fritzbox, Laptop mit WLAN an Fritzbox) verbinden damit ich Daten austauschen kann. OS Laptop & Desktop: Win XP Pro SP 2. 
Ich habe die Assitenten ausgeführt, aber die Rechner finden sich nicht. 
Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen, am besten Step by Step so daß ich es nachvollziehen kann.

Internet funktioniert über die Box übrigens von beiden und ich kann auch von beiden auf den Router zugreifen...

Merci und Grüße,
Markus


----------



## Nexlamar (11. September 2005)

Hi!

Leider habe ich für obiges Problem noch immer keine Lösung gefunden ...

Vielleicht hat jemand noch eine Idee?

LG,
Markus


----------



## Mr Mr Mazen (12. September 2005)

Da haben wir beide mal das gleiche problem, bin also auch über Hilfe erfreut.


----------

